# omg why...why..i need help!!!



## jh0n001flip (Nov 8, 2010)

protransport emailed me saying I'm not the qualify person they're looking for. why why why...this is suppose to be my first emt job. I pass their written test with ease and I think it was the interview that failed me cuz I was nervous and mumbling through the whole process. especially that one scenario question they ask me to answer it..i had a brain fart on that one:sad: and they were looking at me like i was stupid:sad: please help me emtlife..how can i be more confident at an interview next time around? when can i reapply with protransport again? 


Thank you..


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Nov 8, 2010)

> I think  was the interview that failed me cuz I was nervous and mumbling through the whole process. especially that one scenario question they ask me to answer it..i had a brain fart on that one:sad: and they were looking at me like i was stupid:



I think you answered your own question.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 8, 2010)

jh0n001flip said:


> protransport emailed me saying I'm not the qualify person they're looking for. why why why...this is suppose to be my first emt job. I pass their written test with ease and I think it was the interview that failed me cuz I was nervous and mumbling through the whole process. especially that one scenario question they ask me to answer it..i had a brain fart on that one:sad: and they were looking at me like i was stupid:sad: please help me emtlife..how can i be more confident at an interview next time around? when can i reapply with protransport again?
> 
> 
> Thank you..



How about calling them back, mention that you want to improve, and ask what you did wrong?  You may also want to ask when you can apply again.  Mention that you want to work on whatever you did wrong and try again on a future date.


----------



## EMSrush (Nov 8, 2010)

jh0n001flip said:


> I pass their written test with ease and I think it was the interview that failed me cuz I was nervous and mumbling through the whole process. especially that one scenario question they ask me to answer it..i had a brain fart on that one:sad:



I'd be curious to know what your scenario question was that they gave you..? Maybe we can help you out?


----------



## Bulldog Medic Student (Nov 9, 2010)

Thed best advice I ever got from a college professor was to go on several practice interviews before applying for jobs I really wanted after graduation. I bombed the first two and then learned to relax.


----------



## firetender (Nov 9, 2010)

There are two kinds of people in the world:

Those who've fallen flat on their *** in an interview, and
Those who WILL fall flat on their *** in an interview.

Got that one over with!
Good luck on the next.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 9, 2010)

From my personal experience the best way is to just practice. Now that you kind of know what to expect you can begin to prepare. Take time before your next interviews to prepare, think of possible questions they may ask you, answer those questions and just kind of ready yourself for anything they might ask; at least that's what helps me. 

Remember the biggest thing: don't let this discourage you


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Nov 9, 2010)

I couldn't have said that better myself. Flip, stuff happens man...I had a family issue that pulled me away from EMS for almost 3 years. When everything was said and done, I was so discouraged that I was having difficulty getting back on a truck, until someone gave me a shot again. Juust remember, there is always someone out there willing to give you a shot, you just have to find them. Also, before you go for an interview, take some deep breaths and relax. THE WORST THEY CAN TELL YOU IS NO. They can't take your EMT license away, they cant take your knowledge either.


----------



## EMSrush (Nov 9, 2010)

So that's it? We don't get to find out about the scenario? That's no fun!! :glare:


----------



## TraprMike (Nov 9, 2010)

jh0n001flip said:


> protransport emailed me saying I'm not the qualify person they're looking for. why why why...this is suppose to be my first emt job. I pass their written test with ease and I think it was the interview that failed me cuz I was nervous and mumbling through the whole process. especially that one scenario question they ask me to answer it..i had a brain fart on that one:sad: and they were looking at me like i was stupid:sad: please help me emtlife..how can i be more confident at an interview next time around? when can i reapply with protransport again?
> 
> 
> Thank you..



wow is all i can say....


----------



## iftmedic (Nov 9, 2010)

Practice is the best way, I had a Fire department interview that consisted of 4 fire department staff members, That was so intimidating, It absolutely caused me to bomb the interview. I could not even think straight during a basic chest pain scenario. Needless to say they probably did not even consider me for a job, specially since I had been a medic for 7 years. I would not give myself a job either.


----------



## EMSrush (Nov 9, 2010)

iftmedic said:


> Needless to say they probably did not even consider me for a job, specially since I had been a medic for 7 years. I would not give myself a job either.



At least you're honest... :lol:


----------



## jh0n001flip (Nov 9, 2010)

EMSrush said:


> I'd be curious to know what your scenario question was that they gave you..? Maybe we can help you out?



I apologize people...I've been busy doing things.. but the scenario was "your a new hired EMT and you have your first call to pick a pt at a hospital.. the dispatcher informed you you have to be there at 1200.. since your a new hired EMT you wanted to be there 10 minutes early. when you got there 10 minutes before 1200. the RN rushes at you and yelled at your face saying why were you late 30minutes..what would you do in that situation?"


----------



## jh0n001flip (Nov 9, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> How about calling them back, mention that you want to improve, and ask what you did wrong?  You may also want to ask when you can apply again.  Mention that you want to work on whatever you did wrong and try again on a future date.



thank you..thats a good idea and you give me an idea:beerchug:


----------



## EMSrush (Nov 9, 2010)

jh0n001flip said:


> I apologize people...I've been busy doing things.. but the scenario was "your a new hired EMT and you have your first call to pick a pt at a hospital.. the dispatcher informed you you have to be there at 1200.. since your a new hired EMT you wanted to be there 10 minutes early. when you got there 10 minutes before 1200. the RN rushes at you and yelled at your face saying why were you late 30minutes..what would you do in that situation?"



I'd tell her to bite me. I mean, hasn't she ever made anyone wait on a bed pan before? Gees! :glare:

So how did you answer the question?


----------



## jh0n001flip (Nov 9, 2010)

firetender said:


> There are two kinds of people in the world:
> 
> Those who've fallen flat on their *** in an interview, and
> Those who WILL fall flat on their *** in an interview.
> ...





frostbiteEMT said:


> I couldn't have said that better myself. Flip, stuff happens man...I had a family issue that pulled me away from EMS for almost 3 years. When everything was said and done, I was so discouraged that I was having difficulty getting back on a truck, until someone gave me a shot again. Juust remember, there is always someone out there willing to give you a shot, you just have to find them. Also, before you go for an interview, take some deep breaths and relax. THE WORST THEY CAN TELL YOU IS NO. They can't take your EMT license away, they cant take your knowledge either.





EMSrush said:


> I'd tell her to bite me. I mean, hasn't she ever made anyone wait on a bed pan before? Gees! :glare:
> 
> So how did you answer the question?



at first i was confuse for a minute and then finally asked him to repeat the questions..then i started to answer the question saying "i dont understand the dispatcher informed me i had to be here 1200 and i'm here 10 minutes early..I'm sorry for the misunderstanding" hint: i was mumbling when I said that and I was also nervous..:sad:


----------



## firetender (Nov 9, 2010)

jh0n001flip said:


> I apologize people...I've been busy doing things.. but the scenario was "*you're *a new hired EMT and you have your first call to pick a pt at a hospital.. the dispatcher informed you you have to be there at 1200.. since *you're* a new hired EMT you wanted to be there 10 minutes early. when you got there 10 minutes before 1200. the RN rushes at you and yelled at your face saying why were you late 30minutes..what would you do in that situation?"


 
"I apologize if there was a miscommunication, but I was dispatched to be here at 12:00 and came ten minutes early. If you want, I can put you in touch with my dispatcher for confirmation."


----------



## MMiz (Nov 9, 2010)

I went to many practice interviews for the experience knowing I would never take the job.  I'd suggest you do the same thing.

Regarding the scenario, the customer is always right.  In EMS you're just as much a customer service representative as you are a medical professional.  I'd apologize for the miscommunication, say that you pride yourself on being prompt, and then say that you'd do whatever you can to make it right.

Customers and people in general want to believe that you're empowered to fix the issue and address any concerns that they may have.  Sure it may be a dispatch issue, but now it's your issue, and it's up to you to make it right.

Good luck!


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Nov 30, 2010)

firetender said:


> "I apologize if there was a miscommunication, but I was dispatched to be here at 12:00 and came ten minutes early. If you want, I can put you in touch with my dispatcher for confirmation."



Look at it like this bro, you're better off not working for protransport. That company sucks anyways, and you're not going to learn a whole lot of anything working there. Try applying for AMR or whoever the 911 provider is in your area. That would be a much better job.


----------



## cmetalbend (Jan 17, 2011)

Well my first thought would be to look at both, my and her time instraments and then appoligize for the miss communication. I might also ask for the transfer sheets now and just for fun, on the way out say "Have a nice Day'.:wub:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 17, 2011)

What he said.  If I took it personally every time I flubbed an interview or didn't get a job I wanted, I would have ventilated my skull a long time ago.  Either that, and worse in many ways, I'd still be slinging albuterol for a living if had given up after not getting jobs I thought I should have gotten.  



> How about calling them back, mention that you want to improve, and ask what you did wrong? You may also want to ask when you can apply again. Mention that you want to work on whatever you did wrong and try again on a future date.



What he said.


----------



## jh0n001flip (Jan 18, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> What he said.  If I took it personally every time I flubbed an interview or didn't get a job I wanted,* I would have ventilated my skull a long time ago*.  Either that, and worse in many ways, I'd still be slinging albuterol for a living if had given up after not getting jobs I thought I should have gotten.
> 
> 
> 
> What he said.



lol :lol:


----------



## Azarias (Jan 18, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> How about calling them back, mention that you want to improve, and ask what you did wrong?  You may also want to ask when you can apply again.  Mention that you want to work on whatever you did wrong and try again on a future date.



This is some damn good advice. On a side note that scenario is designed to see if you are going to take responsibility and correct the situation or pass it off on someone else. I'd wager some of the answers of apologizing and offering to do what it takes to make the situation "right" is what they're looking to hear. 
Good luck on your next!


----------



## rforsythe (Jan 25, 2011)

jh0n001flip said:


> I apologize people...I've been busy doing things.. but the scenario was "your a new hired EMT and you have your first call to pick a pt at a hospital.. the dispatcher informed you you have to be there at 1200.. since your a new hired EMT you wanted to be there 10 minutes early. when you got there 10 minutes before 1200. the RN rushes at you and yelled at your face saying why were you late 30minutes..what would you do in that situation?"



Blame the doc. ^_^


----------

